

Ask HN: Review my startup idea (credit card management) - Nick5a1

A webapp that helps you pay off credit cards before incurring interest by providing configurable reminders. I find credit card reminders and statements can often be difficult to interpret, and if you have multiple cards you will likely receive notifications in multiple ways. This webapp will aim to provide you with a snapshot of what you will have to pay and when, and provide clear, configurable payment notifications.
======
Yahnz
So... who is your customer? The card holder? The issuing institution? How much
would YOU pay for this, and how likely would YOU be to give a reminder app
banking access? I'm not saying this isn't worthwhile, but as described, it's
not that appealing.

~~~
Nick5a1
The customer is the card holder. Main target would be people with multiple
credit cards.

I would pay $10/month for this service.

All access would be handled by a 3rd party secure API (Yodlee).

